# Radiant Gas heaters. Too much heat on wall behind them?



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got three gas heaters like pictured below. I've noticed that two of them seem to get really hot on the back side. To me, any heat is too much heat on the back side.. 

I was thinking about putting some fire rated drywall behind them.

Has anyone else felt that they get too hot on the back side? I know if they weren't safe, they wouldn't make and sell them, but I couldn't believe how hot the wall was behind two of mine.. 

What's your thoughts?

Here's the style heater.. Mine aren't the same brands though..


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

You might consider rigging up a heat shield for the back. I'm thinking a 1/8" steel plate mounted about 2" from the back of the heater. I'd try and test the theory with some aluminum foil to see if it produces the right results.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Problem is, you can't mount them away from the wall. They mount flat against it...


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, that blows my idea.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Regarding the fireproof sheet rock, I might look at the backer board for tiling or maybe some Hardi board. Just seems to me they might be better but that is just my gut.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks.. that's an idea too... I just don't like the thought of my walls getting so hot... I was pretty surprised to see how much heat there is on the back of these..


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

For what it is worth, wood does not combust until about 600 degrees.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Mount 2 1" X 2" furring strips on the wall, attaching the ends of the furring strips to existing wall studs. Then put screws or nails in the upper strip matching the mounting hole spacing on the heater, and mount the heater. This will allow air curculation between the back of the heater and the wall.

The suggestion of using tile backer board is a good idea.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Ours is mounted away from the wall. I just mounted two 1 x 4's to the studs and mounted the heater to them. I haven't noticed any particular heat build-up in the back. If I had, I would have done what I did with a barrel stove I built - I used a section of 16 gauge sheet metal on some 1/4" bolts. 

You would use about a 4" or 5" long 1/4" bolt. I am going to assume 4 mounting points and 4 bolts. You will perform the same instructions on all 4 bolts, 16 hex nuts (4 for each bolt), 4 washers, and 4 toggles - not moving to the next instruction number until all have the current one completed. (You can include extra washers under the hex nuts, but describing that would make the instructions even more complicated.)

Place bolts through mounting holes, tighten down a hex nut (A) so the bolt is firmly attached but sticking out. 

Mark on the sheet metal where it needs to be drilled for the four bolts, and drill. 

Put an additional hex nut (B) on each bolt, but leave it 1" up on the bolt shank away from the heater.

Press the drilled metal onto the four bolts. It will stop at those hex nuts.

Put another set of hex nuts (C) on and loosely tighten. The heat shield is now in position temporarily.

Slip on another hex nut (D) near hex nut (C) but not tightened, a washer, and a toggle.

Mark on the wall where the toggles will enter.

Press the toggles into the wall.

Loosen all the nuts so the bolt head can be turned to adjust and even the depth of the toggles on the bolts 

Pulling back on the bolt (and loosened nuts) twist until the exposed amount of the bolt behind the heat shield is about 1" *** (A total exposed length of bolt about 2" between back of heater and wall) All bolts must stick out the same amount (length) so the heater mounts squarely.

Tighten hex nut (D) and washer tight, this now will hold the bolt rigid out from the wall. Repeat with other three (D) nuts and toggles.

Measure 1" out from the wall on the bolt, twist hex nuts (C C C C) to that position.

Push the heat shield against the four hex nuts (C C C C) 

Tighten the hex nuts (B B B B) so that the heat shield is rigidly held

Tighten hex nuts (A A A A) against the back of the heater, locking the head of the bolt in place.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks ya'll... that's what I'll do.. just put two boards behind it to space it from the wall.... Man.. where's my head?

However, I've had one house fire in my lifetime... I'm still really liking the fire board or tiles or something... piece of mind is cheap.. .


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

How about one better. Make the two boards Hardi plank.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

We have three of those gas heaters in three separate rooms. One is mounted on a sheetrock wall, the other two on wooden walls. All three of them are mounted on Hardie board which is separated from the wall with furring strips; we cut the backerboard six inches bigger than the heater so there is a buffer all around it. We've used this heating system as backup to our wood for several years and had no trouble with it--in fact I can recommend it.


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

we have one mounted right to paneling ,,,,it doesn't get hot.....
mil has some mounted on 2+4's which leaves an air space....


----------

